# Help with upgrading my config



## jetboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Just a month ago guys you guys helped me with upgrading my GPU as my Sapphire 4870 suddenly died on me.

I am now planning to upgrade my mobo, proc and ram. Could you please suggest me a good configuration which would go good with my GPU MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC ?

My current config is

PSU: Corsair Power 650TX [Brought New]
GPU: MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC  [Brought New]
Proc: Intel core2Duo E8400
Mobo: Intel G45ID
RAM: 2gb DDR2 
HDD: Seagate 500GB [Not upgrading]
Monitor: 22" Samsung LCD [Not upgrading]

Could you guys please list some good mobo, proc and ram combination which would go good with my new GPU?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

mention budget.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 17, 2011)

I have not been able to make up my mind as I still want to sell my old PSU, GPU, cabinet and then also the old mobo, ram and proc..So could you please let me know which would give me a good performance in related to the PSU and GPU I have upgraded to?

You can say I am willing to spend till 15k more after selling my old stuffs.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

core i5 2400 @9.3k
corsair xms3 4gb 1600MHz @1.6k
MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.6k
total 15.5k


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

*Intel Core i5 2500-9.8k
Intel DH67BL motherboard-5.3K
Gkill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz 1.5v 4GB DDR3-1.6k*


----------



## jetboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks sukesh1090 and Tenida.

I would just like to know one more thing..This might sound very silly ..that I have already brought it and then asking the question

Now when I bought 4870 3 years back I knew it was mid range to high range performer, and I messed by the mobo configuration. So I want to know if GTX 560Ti comes under the mid performer or high performer?

Also the below config that you guys have provided for mobo, proc and ram come under which category(value/mid/high)?

also would this be a 64 bit or 32 bit?

Thank you for clearing my doubt.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

*GTX560ti*,hd 6950 is *mid-range gfx card *whereas GTX 570,HD 6970 and GTX580 is high end card.The proccy,mobo,ram,gfx card and psu entirely becomes good midrange pc for gaming.The proccy is 64bit don't know abut ooher components.

*Source-*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

jetboy said:


> So I want to know if GTX 560Ti comes under the mid performer or high performer?



560Ti is a high-end GPU... Can max-out all games @1080p..
The suggested config makes a good gaming rig, go for it..


----------



## jetboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *GTX560ti*,hd 6950 is *mid-range gfx card *whereas GTX 570,HD 6970 and GTX580 is high end card.The proccy,mobo,ram,gfx card and psu entirely becomes good midrange pc for gaming.The proccy is 64bit don't know abut ooher components.
> 
> *Source-*



Thanks for the details Tenida



MegaMind said:


> 560Ti is a high-end GPU... Can max-out all games @1080p..
> The suggested config makes a good gaming rig, go for it..



Thanks Megamind. Which config are you referring to particularly? the MSi or Intel mobo? And would this config be 64 bit?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

jetboy said:


> Thanks Megamind. Which config are you referring to particularly? the MSi or Intel mobo? And would this config be 64 bit?



Intel Core i5 2500-9.8k
Intel DH67BL motherboard-5.3K
For RAM, a good branded 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz is better...


----------



## jetboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again Megamind. 

So would this be the best possible upgrade?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

^^Yes, Go for it.. 
For proccy,
i5 2400(3.1GHz) - 9.3k or i5 2500(3.3GHz) - 9.8K

Get which ever suits ur budget...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 22, 2011)

i5 2500 is so unnecessary. Why pay INR 500 extra for just 200 MHz.... AMD on the other hand shells out 955 BE at 5.8k and easily it goes to 3.6 Ghz which is 975 BE and is 4k more costly. 

Coming back to Topic go with i5 2500 if Price difference is 500.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Yes, Go for it..
> For proccy,
> i5 2400(3.1GHz) - 9.3k or i5 2500(3.3GHz) - 9.8K
> 
> Get which ever suits ur budget...



Thank You Megamind.. which Ram should I go for then? I can see the Corsair ram recommended above does not come at 1.6k ..it comes at 2.6k. Please advice




Tech_Wiz said:


> i5 2500 is so unnecessary. Why pay INR 500 extra for just 200 MHz.... AMD on the other hand shells out 955 BE at 5.8k and easily it goes to 3.6 Ghz which is 975 BE and is 4k more costly.
> 
> Coming back to Topic go with i5 2500 if Price difference is 500.



I would like to go with Intel tho. If i go with AMD, then i need to make sure I go with a good matching board


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

Performance difference  between *i5 2500 vs i5 2400 vs i5 2300*
*i.imgur.com/GBdFh.png
*i.imgur.com/J1Zmw.png
*i.imgur.com/FzyNL.png

*Source*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

jetboy said:


> which Ram should I go for then? I can see the Corsair ram recommended above does not come at 1.6k ..it comes at 2.6k. Please advice



Ask for *Corsair* value 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz



> I would like to go with Intel tho. If i go with AMD, then i need to make sure I go with a good matching board


Jus stick to i5 2400/2500.. IMO its better to go for i5 2400 over 2500..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

Performance between 2500 and 2400 is so marginal so choose any of them depending upon your budget.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

I think avoiding Corsair XMS3 1600 modules is wise. The reason being that for operating @ 1600 MHz speed with cache latency 9-9-9-24, XMS3 needs 1.65V whereas Sandybridge Ram modules operates on 1.5V and that's why they recommend 1.5V modules. Get the Gkill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz 1.5v 4GB DDR3-1.6k as suggested by Tenida.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Ripjaws X wins over XMS3 because of lower price.


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry Guys I was not able to reply in between. Was traveling a lot.

I was just going through the specs mentioned and was planning for below

Intel Core i5 2500-9.8k
Intel DH67BL motherboard-5.3K
Gkill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz 1.5v 4GB DDR3-1.6k

Is it still a good choice to go for?

Will this configuration do good with the MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC ?

also an IMP question - I can see the DH67BL supports max 1333mhz of memory..Wouldn't Gkill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz be more than what its needed for the MB ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2011)

Config is good. And yes 560GTX TI will go great with it. But You can also check out MSI HD6950 TF III Version.

That Ram will run without any probs on the Motherboard you selected so no worries. It will Run at 1333 MHz though. Or You can buy Cosair Value Ram which run at 1333 Mhz


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Config is good. And yes 560GTX TI will go great with it. But You can also check out MSI HD6950 TF III Version.
> 
> That Ram will run without any probs on the Motherboard you selected so no worries. It will Run at 1333 MHz though. Or You can buy Cosair Value Ram which run at 1333 Mhz



I have already bought MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC coupel of months ago 

Just looking for upgrading my MB, proc and ram


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 29, 2011)

i5-2400 will coost cost aeound 9k. Its better to go with i5-2400 and save the remaining 0.8k of the i5-2500. The difference between these two processors is just a mere 200MHz. And it doesnt make sense to spend 0.8k more for it. 
And instead of DH67BL-B3 loook for DH67VR-B3. Both have the same specs and the later costs only 4.5k. So, you save another 0.8k here. So, use that total 1.6k and get a good cabinet/PSU/CPU Cooler. 
And yes, get Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.2k. If GSkill RipJaws 1600MHz is available for this price then grab it. But spending more than 1.2k for RAM here is just a waste as H67 boards at max. Support 1333MHz RAM, so in anyways 1600MHz will downgrade to 1333MHz.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> And instead of DH67BL-B3 loook for DH67VR-B3. Both have the same specs and the later costs only 4.5k. So, you save another 0.8k here.



@OP, DH67VR has only 2 sata ports.. DH67BL has 6 sata ports... Get whichever suits ur requirements...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 29, 2011)

Better go with *DH67BL* as said by Megamind.Because its has 6 sata ports.With 6 sata ports you can add 6 ODD/HDD.So its better value for money.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2011)

2 Ports is too Few. One will go for HDD and one for DVD and bam No more expansion


----------



## jetboy (Oct 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> i5-2400 will coost cost aeound 9k. Its better to go with i5-2400 and save the remaining 0.8k of the i5-2500. The difference between these two processors is just a mere 200MHz. And it doesnt make sense to spend 0.8k more for it.
> And instead of DH67BL-B3 loook for DH67VR-B3. Both have the same specs and the later costs only 4.5k. So, you save another 0.8k here. So, use that total 1.6k and get a good cabinet/PSU/CPU Cooler.
> And yes, get Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.2k. If GSkill RipJaws 1600MHz is available for this price then grab it. But spending more than 1.2k for RAM here is just a waste as H67 boards at max. Support 1333MHz RAM, so in anyways 1600MHz will downgrade to 1333MHz.



Thanks for the money saving tips 



MegaMind said:


> @OP, DH67VR has only 2 sata ports.. DH67BL has 6 sata ports... Get whichever suits ur requirements...



Thanks again Megamind. Ya I will go for the DH67BL..it will make it future proof and also some expansion slots available.



Tenida said:


> Better go with *DH67BL* as said by Megamind.Because its has 6 sata ports.With 6 sata ports you can add 6 ODD/HDD.So its better value for money.



Going for it. Thanks


Tech_Wiz said:


> 2 Ports is too Few. One will go for HDD and one for DVD and bam No more expansion



Thanks will opt for the same.

Will be placing the order soon


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 4, 2011)

i5 2500 @9.8k
Asus P8H67-M LX @5.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz (9-9-9-24) @1.7k


----------

